
Why Housing Is “The Wickedest of Wicked Problems” - jseliger
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2020/2/26/why-housing-is-the-wickedest-of-wicked-problems
======
rogerkirkness
Build higher, build in places that aren't landlocked, build against green
space.

